# Two 'Whatizzits" from the Poopiekat Workshop:



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok.. I'm baffled, sorta, about what exactly these two little tools are. Dunno how they even came to be in my toolbox. anyway… here we go: 
although hard to see perhaps in the photo, the name embossed into this is "QUIK-SCRAPE". Now, to describe, those little wheels turn freely, it's cast aluminum, and there is a deadly sharp little beveled scraper on the end. I thought, maybe removing putty from a bedded window glass, but when I actually got a chance to try it, well, it didn't work so well for that purpose. Any idea?
Now, #2: This is a "Sandvik #123" hmm, okay, no prob, go straight ot Google, but all the hits were for carbide tool holders, presumably for machine tool processing, and definitely for metal work. This item is simply .050" steel pressed over on itself, with two notches cut into the fold. The notches are marked 'Summer' and 'Winter' and of course the obligatory French markings for Canada on the other side. 

Any idea? Please, no guesses that the item is a Mitutoyo scale…guffaw, guffaw. This Sandvik item, might it be one small part of something bigger? Any guidance appreciated!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

The strange things that sometimes appear in our tool boxes. The shop elves sometimes drop them in the wrong tool box in the wrong shop in the wrong town in the wrong state just to cause a state of confusion.
MIKE


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

The concave edged wheels on the first one look like the tool for pressing the rubber spline into the groove around the perimeter of a screen door/window. Maybe the scraper is actually for cutting window screen to size. Is the tiny wheel on the left a glass cutter?

The second one almost has to be part of a larger assembly. The difference between summer and winter is around 2"; I know from experience that the length of an average-sized bridge (steel or concrete) expands and contracts that much over a cycle of seasons. For something smaller, there almost has to be some kind of leverage, or reduction, to make settings that far apart useful. Or, lawnmower settings?


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Second one looks like a holder for straight edge razor blades like a box cutter. I will go with spline roller on first one.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I wander if the notch in the "winter summer" thing is genuine.
Otherwise it might have been modified as a crude instrument to give set to saw blades to mimick those ones.










on the picture it is difficult to see the other inscriptions.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Quik-Scraper: For cleaning out old putty around a window glass. Small wheel rides on the glass, two large ones rides along the edge of the wood, scraper digs out the old glazing. Wheels are there to keep one from digging into wood. Push, or pull along. Start in a corner, and pull towards the other corner.

As for #2: Seems there should be more parts to this one….....


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Everyone, for your great suggestions!
Looks like the Sandvik item is going to be the greater of the two mysteries, but I'm feeling pretty certain that Bandit571 is right on track with his reply on the Quik Scrape,though I didn't get a very good result with mine; maybe somebody can suggest how to tune it up!
I'm sure most of you have been in a similar situation before… not sure whether to toss things into a yard sale box or hang onto it in case it is a part of something else. I'll do a evaporust treatment on the Sandvik and post a few more pix of the result, either tonight or tomorrow. Thanks again, all!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

According to it's patent the Kwik Skrape is designed to remove paint from panes on glazed windows. Kind of interesting reading after you fumble through all the bureaucrat-ese.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, JayT!! I think you nailed it on the Quik-Scrape! This tool probably got used a lot by painters to clean up mistakes on window sash and mullions. Easier than masking tape too, for sure! LOL, it almost worked for scraping putty out of the sashes…

Here's a few more pics of the Sandvik No. 123. Evaporust didn't do the job, it must be stainless steel. So I cleaned it up a bit with stearated #320 grit paper. Here goes:   
I think I recall buying this thinking that it was a scraper holder. most of my card scrapers are Sandvik, it seemed natural. But damn… that "Winter/Summer" thing…freaks me out. *ANYONE*... got more info on this li'l tool? Hey, now I see in Google there is somebody else with this same kind of tool, asking in different forums if somebody can identify theirs. Weird!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Why not try e-mailing Sandvik directly?


----------



## FredFritzson (Apr 27, 2016)

As for the first picture, all the details of the design and use can be found at http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid=2787056&idkey=NONE&homeurl=http%3A%252F%252Fpatft.uspto.gov%252Fnetahtml%252FPTO%252Fpatimg.htm where the patent application can be found.

This clever little gem is a window scraper designed to remove paint along the edge of a glazed window leaving a smooth, uniform edge without the sometimes uneven results.


----------

